# SSOTM - May, 2015 - Nominations!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, alright then. A small but passionate audience is just as good as a large but passive one.

If you keep showing up, we'll keep putting on the contest! May the best slingshot win:

*Slingshot of The Month - May, 2015 - Nominations*

Rules:


*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement

Here's a hint folks... *Nominate Slingshots which were MADE IN April, 2015*


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like to nominate CanOpener's gift to Canh8r called "The Little Thumper" seen here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41992-can-opener-little-thumper/























Good luck to all the entrants!

Be well,
SF


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I nominate Sharker's Bullhorn II. It is a beautiful slingshot in both shape and composition. Work like this deserves recognition. What better way to give that recognition than to showcase it with other great slings of the month, right here.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42055-bullhorns-ii/#entry521730


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought Wingshooter's "Oak Recurve Natural" was an interesting sling; I dig the attachments, feel the curves, & love the grains...








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42176-oak-recurve-hunter/


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I will nominate the McS 2.0 "Raptor" by Flicks...you got to love that cool carbon look, amazing :bowdown: :bowdown:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42218-mcs-


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

I would like to nominate DougDynasty's #2 of the Executive Series.

Just a beautiful piece, and incredible craftsmanship. Stunning.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41966-2-of-the-executive-series-plus-bonus-shooter-and-video/

        
Here's the smaller one


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been waiting all month to nominate this one! The 'Black Horse' by Peter Recuas. The things this guy does with PVC are amazing!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41793-black-horse/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Chepo69's "Querreque" Orginally posted on April 18th.... here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42048-querreque-natural-fork-oak-with-decorative-inserts/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month, I want to nominate ChapmanHands "Oh that grain".

A beautiful classic shape with floating lines and an awesome wood!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41910-oh-that-grain/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate the Black Sheep Forge "Triggerstick", a model of outside-the-box coolness:

















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41921-trigger-stick-shooter-for-mj/


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Hidden in the mystical adventures of fear and wonder&#8230; I nominate Jack's *Dread**!*

I imagine in skilled hands, this dark stout lady _could_ cause great apprehension. She is equipped with *top slots*, the inspired snappy *ClickA* system, and a ravishing "old-world" handcrafted charm. The only thing missing is a castle and gleaming suit of armor.

My best wishes to all.

































http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41794-dread-jack-mkv-an-ode-to-bemahoney/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Whew! There is not one here that I wouldn't kiss your sister to have.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I nominate the Duranto Jester by Metro. This slingshot is a simply beautiful frame that shoots extremely well! The name is very fitting as I have had a hard time putting it down since I got it Monday.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42044-mgg-duranto-jeser/?hl=jester


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to nominate TSM' Maple and Cypress posted on April 8th. Beautiful gorgeous slingshot from Shane. The grains are unbelievable and the contrasting black spacers stripes really set it off and make it pop. Craftsmanship of the highest sort. Congrats Shane and good luck buddy. Please help with the link. Thank you. D.D.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

DougDynasty said:


> I would like to nominate TSM' Maple and Cypress posted on April 8th. Beautiful gorgeous slingshot from Shane. The grains are unbelievable and the contrasting black spacers stripes really set it off and make it pop. Craftsmanship of the highest sort. Congrats Shane and good luck buddy. Please help with the link. Thank you. D.D.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41865-maple-and-cypress/#entry519141


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Well I'm going to have to flip a coin...or coins this month. Jeez.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Doug! Thanks so much! I'd like to throw this one in the mix.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42228-grip-laminate/

Grip Laminate by Arnisador17


----------

